# Are there any CD recordings of Chopin's complete Polonaises?



## Volve

And if there are, which do you guys recommend? I already did a local search, but turned up with nothing, not exactly popular where I live


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pollini is a solid recommendation for the 7 biggies. Ashkenazy had done the lot on a reasonably-priced Decca two-disc set which is the one I have but I'll leave it to the Chopin/piano aficionados to offer their judgements.


----------



## ptr

I quite like Adam Harasiewicz set with the Waltzes on Philips, used to be available as dirt cheap "duo set"!
Harasiewicz might not be a household name these day's but he won the Warsaw Chopin Competition in 1955 (Polini did the same in 1960..), so he is no amateur coming to Chopin! 
Besides Harasiewicz, Arthur Rubinstein is a safe bet in any Chopin, but I cant remember on the top of my head that I've ever seen a disc with the complete set with him, but they seem to be rather spread out (but I'm positive that he recorded them all!).

/ptr


----------



## PetrB

Garrick Ohlsson has recorded all of Chopin, and I would recommend those, and the Pollini recordings.


----------



## Guest

I also have the Pollini recording on DG, and that is the one I always return to.


----------



## moody

Ashkenazy seems to be the only complete one. Otherwise you have to buy a whole lot of CDs to collect a set.


----------



## Volve

Thank you guys! I might go with Ashkenazy's recording, seems to be the most complete recording for the best price over here.


----------



## DavidA

For something different try Cziffra.


----------

